# Persian Chicken Kabob (Joojeh Kabab)



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Joojeh Kabab

Ingredients: (4 servings)

* Boneless, Skinless Chicken, 1 kg
* Extra-virgin olive oil, 1/2 cup
* 2 large onions, grated
* 4 medium tomatoes
* Salt
* Black pepper
* Saffron, 1/2 teaspoon (optional)

Directions:
Prepare marinade: mix olive oil, grated onions, saffron, salt and black pepper. Wash and cut chicken into small pieces (2-3 inch). Marinate overnight (or at least for several hours) in refrigerator. The container should be covered.

Thread chicken on long, thin metal skewers. Also thread whole tomatoes separately on another skewer. Brush with marinade. Barbeque for about 5-10 minutes on each side, turning frequently. Joojeh Kabab can also be prepared in the oven. Prepare chicken as before, pre-heat the grill to a high temperature, and place just under the grill, again turning frequently. Serve hot with basmati rice or on middle-eastern bread.

For the basmati rice:

Soak 1 cup of rice in cold water for 30 minutes. Bring 6 cups of water to a boil. Drain the rice from the cold water and add rice to the boiling water. Bring heat down to medium boil and cook rice for 6-8 minutes or until you enjoy the texture. Drain rice. Place in bowl and add about an 1/8 teaspoon of saffron to the rice and mix.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Man that sounds good. Would you happen to have a recipe for Shawarma?

And how do pronounce Joojeh? Is it: JOE-JAY or JEW-JAY? (no disrespect to my Jewish brothers/sisters)


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Genevapics said:


> Man that sounds good. Would you happen to have a recipe for Shawarma?
> 
> And how do pronounce Joojeh? Is it: JOE-JAY or JEW-JAY? (no disrespect to my Jewish brothers/sisters)


It's definitely really good, let us know if you try it out.

I've never heard of Shawarma, what is it?

I believe it is jew-jeh. But I could be wrong.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TechMetalMan said:


> It's definitely really good, let us know if you try it out.
> 
> I've never heard of Shawarma, what is it?
> 
> I believe it is jew-jeh. But I could be wrong.


Its similar to a gyro....a shaved meat cone sandwich

Its kind of like an Arab taco. If you go to areas in Europe outside the bars or in crappy neighborhoods, they're everywhere and open all night.

They put some shaved meat into a pita and throw in some tomatoes, tabouli, whatever depending on what they have laying around. If you stay in Lebanese areas, its really good (used to go to a Lebanese place in Pittsburgh at least once a week). Other nationalities, like Syrians, it ain't so good. But when in Germany (Europe in general), you learn to avoid all things Syrian.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Man,ya'll makin me hungry...the best gyro I've eaten was in Germany at this little shop.:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Its similar to a gyro....a shaved meat cone sandwich
> 
> Its kind of like an Arab taco. If you go to areas in Europe outside the bars or in crappy neighborhoods, they're everywhere and open all night.
> 
> They put some shaved meat into a pita and throw in some tomatoes, tabouli, whatever depending on what they have laying around. If you stay in Lebanese areas, its really good (used to go to a Lebanese place in Pittsburgh at least once a week). Other nationalities, like Syrians, it ain't so good. But when in Germany (Europe in general), you learn to avoid all things Syrian.


Thanks man, sounds good- I love gyros so I'm gonna have to find a place that serves these then. Halal of course


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm getting hungry just by reading the ingredients. I would really like to try this recipe during the summer months when I can BBQ.

Now to eat instant noodles =( Thanks Trent! :tg


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> I'm getting hungry just by reading the ingredients. I would really like to try this recipe during the summer months when I can BBQ.
> 
> Now to eat instant noodles =( Thanks Trent! :tg


HAha, my friend suggested I stop eating good food and go to noodles. I can't help but eat well


----------

